# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Problemilla e-mail

## roje

Pues bueno, hoy he hecho un pedido a TiendaMagia y he tenido un problema, resulta que puse un correo equivocado, y el e-mail de confirmación del pedido debería haber llegado a él. Pero el correo no existía, por lo que no llegó, por eso me he creado el correo. Mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo puedo hacer para que se reenvíe el e-mail de confirmacion del pedido a mi correo?

He llamado a la tienda, pero la hora de información ha terminado

----------


## Iban

No te preocupes. Como dices, ese correo es sólo informativo. No es imprescindible.

Cuando llegue el paquete a tu cuidad, te lo llevarán a casa y basta con que tengas tu DNI. Nada más. También puedes ir tú mismo a recogerlo, con el DNI en la mano. El correo de confirmación no es más que para que te conste que se ha tramitado. Lo mismo lo puedes saber entrando en la web de tiendamagia con tu usuario, y viendo el estado de tus pedidos.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Magicus

No hay problema. Enviame un correo a mariano@tiendamagia.com con tu dirección correcta y corregiré tu ficha para que te lleguen las notificaciones.

----------


## roje

Problema solucionado, llame por telefono y arreglado. Pedazo de servicio teneis  :Wink1:

----------


## AHC

Gracias Mariano.

Cierro.

Saludos
AHc

----------

